# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những hòn đảo hoang sơ nhất hành tinh

## dulichnt

Thật đặc biệt, vì Côn Đảo của Việt Nam cũng nằm trong số các địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn này.

1. Socotra, Yemen 


Được mệnh danh là địa điểm của người ngoài hành tinh bởi sự hoang sơ của nó, Socotra được hình thành từ 4 hoang đảo. Nơi đây có sức sống thực vật rất phong phú với hàng nghìn chủng cây cỏ và các động vật lớn bé độc đáo. Hiếm có nhất là cây dưa chuột có quả to như thùng bia, hay cây máu rồng cho nhựa cây đỏ như máu. Mặc dù gần với châu Phi hơn là bán đảo Arab, Socotra lại thuộc chủ quyền Yemen, và nước này gần như gìn giữ đảo cho riêng mình, rất ít mở cửa cho du khách.

2. Torres Strait, Australia 


274 hòn đảo trong quần thể Torres Strait vẫn duy trì được nét văn hóa bộ lạc khác biệt. Đó là sự giao thoa văn hóa giữa thổ dân Australia và Papua New Guinea. Có khách sạn cũng như đường bay đến khu vực này, tuy nhiên, việc bạn có thể tham quan nơi này hay không phụ thuộc vào sự xem xét của “hội đồng thẩm định” của bộ lạc.

3. Yaeyama, Nhật Bản 


Nếu Godzilla một lúc nào đó muốn nhoi lên từ biển thì Yaeyama là nơi thích hợp nhất. Trông giống Carribe, trời phú cho quần đảo này ánh nắng chan hòa, cát trắng mịn, gió lồng lộng và đặc biệt là biển xanh ngút ngàn. Đảo Ishigaki có bãi biển đẹp nhất, trong khi Taketomi có những ngôi nhà Nhật rất truyền thống và Iriomote thì đặc biệt với sinh thái rừng và những suối nước nong thú vị.

4. Îles du Salut, French Guiana 


Nhiều người đã nghe nói đến Đảo Quỷ, nhưng chắc rất ít người có thể chỉ ra nó ở đâu trên bản đồ. Để đặt chân lên được địa danh này, phải vượt 11 km đường biển từ French Guiana, và đáng nói là đoạn đường này rất nguy hiểm, luôn có những con cá mập rình rập. Nhưng nếu đã vượt qua được, bạn chắc chắn sẽ muốn ở ẩn nơi này lâu dài, đánh bạn với những hàng cọ xanh mướt rì rào tối ngày.

5. Ulleungdo, Hàn quốc 


Dễ dàng nhận ra sức hút từ hòn đảo nhỏ bé Ulleungdo. Nằm giữa Hàn và Nhật, hòn đảo từng chịu ảnh hưởng của núi lửa được nhắc tới với 3 không: Không ô nhiễm, không trộm cắp và không rắn. Nói một cách khác, đây là nơi hoàn hảo cho các chuyến du ngoạn.

6. San Blás Archipelago, Panama 


Panama có thể không xuất hiện thường trực trong những giấc mơ du lịch, nhưng quốc gia Trung Mỹ này hoàn toàn có thể cạnh tranh với các hòn đảo tươi đẹp nhất của thế giới. Vốn là một tỉnh tự trị của người Kuna, San Blás Archipelago gồm 365 hòn đảo nhỏ xinh nằm phía nam Carribe. Đến nơi này, bạn hãy quên đi những khu nghỉ dưỡng xa hoa, hãy sẵn sàng đến sống bình dị cùng với những người dân làng và ăn tối ngay tại làng chái nhé.

7. Penghu, Đài Loan 


Bạn sẽ cảm nhận được cảnh đẹp lung linh và trong bạn sẽ trỗi dậy biết bao hoài niệm, cảm xúc. Không gian nơi đây như không hề bị xã hội văn minh chạm tới, bạn sẽ nhìn lại những chiếc xe bò kéo, những cánh đồng được bảo vệ bằng hàng rào đá, những cách bẫy cá từ xa xưa. Không chỉ thế, các đền thờ thần biển cũng khiến bạn cảm thấy mê hoặc.

Từ khoảng tháng 5 đến tháng 10, bãi biển Penghu là nơi làm tổ của những con rùa xanh. Người dân địa phương thường để thức ăn trong các vật đựng hình con rùa ở các đền chùa, đó là một phần hoạt động của rằm tháng giêng.

8. Bay & Hog Islands, Honduras


Có một thời, nơi đây từng là điểm trú ẩn của cả ngàn tên cướp biển khét tiếng, nhưng ngày nay, mọi người không còn nhớ đến nỗi rùng rợn quá khứ mà đảo Bay đã trở nên nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp như mơ. Những dải san hô mê hồn sẽ cuốn hút bạn, và khu nghỉ dưỡng đặc biệt cũng khiến bạn như được sống trên thiên đường. Tuy nhiên, nếu ngân sách không cho phép, bạn vẫn có thể cắm trại và hưởng không khí thiên nhiên nơi đây.

9. Côn Đảo, Việt Nam 


Côn Đảo được xem là hòn đảo du lịch với những bãi tắm hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, làn nước trong xanh mát lạnh, bãi cát dài phẳng mịn. Không khí trên đảo thật trong lành, được ví như thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng.

Côn Đảo có rừng nguyên sinh và biển được bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học. Đây không chỉ là nơi nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học mà còn là nơi để các bạn đến để du lịch khám phá, với các chương trình di lịch sinh thái.

Côn Đảo từng là địa ngục trần gian khủng khiếp nhất mà khi nhắc đến ai cũng phải rùng mình. Từ giữa thế kỷ 19 đến năm 1975, Côn Đảo bị biến thành một nhà tù khổng lồ, giam giữ hàng trăm nghìn người yêu nước Việt Nam. Tại đây, hơn 22.000 người con ưu tú của đất nước đã ngã xuống vì nền độc lập tự do của Tổ quốc. Các khu lao, chuồng cọp, chuồng bò, hầm xay lúa, Cầu Tầu 914, nghĩa trang Hàng Dương... mãi mãi còn đó, thể hiện tinh thần anh dũng, ý chí kiên cường của con người Việt Nam. Tham quan và tìm hiểu một thời quá khứ của dân tộc từ thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp đến thời kỳ đế quốc Mỹ tại địa ngục trần gian Côn Sơn là những trải nghiệm sâu sắc về những mất mát đau thương và sự dã man đã từng diễn ra tại hòn đảo xinh đẹp này.

Ngoài ra, du lịch còn là trải nghiệm thiên nhiên kỳ thú mà Côn Đảo hội tụ đầy đủ các yếu tố về cảnh quan hùng vĩ vì hòn đảo này được hình thành từ một quần đảo bao gồm 16 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau, mỗi hòn đảo có những đặc thù riêng chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều cảm giác khác nhau mà rõ nét nhất là sự khác biệt thú vị khi được khám phá Hòn Tài, hòn Bảy Cạnh, hòn Cau hay hòn Tre lớn. Có một điểm chung của các hòn đảo nơi đây là dãy san hô vô cùng phong phú từ san hô dạng bàn, sừng nai, bình bông, san hô thân cứng, thân mềm và các loại tảo biển sinh động muuôn màu."

10. Đảo Ssese, Uganda 


Tại sao một đất nước không có biển bao quanh lại nằm trong danh sách có đảo hoang sơ? Đó là nhờ hồ Victoria, và thật thiếu sót nếu không đưa đảo Ssese vào danh sách thiên đường đảo ngọc. Bãi cát tuyệt đẹp, những hàng cọ rì rào, những cánh hoa đa màu sắc, tất cả những điều đó đều hội tụ ở hồ lớn nhất châu Phi. Hầu hết các đảo trong quần thể 84 đảo này đều chưa bị các ngành công nghiệp ảnh hưởng tới. Ngoài việc thưởng lãm thiên nhiên, du khách còn có thể vào rừng tham quan hoặc đi canoe trên hồ

----------


## dienthoai

Việt Nam thật vinh dự khi có Côn Đảo lọt vào trong danh sách này

----------

